

Here is the average p e n i s length, according to science - wslh
http://www.salon.com/2015/03/03/here_is_the_average_penis_length_according_to_science/

======
wslh
The "penis" word without spaces is deleted from the title. It seems like the
antispam measures of HN forgot to handle word variations.

